# fox'o'fire givin me greif



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's the issue, and I already rtfm. I installed firefox from cd (firefox version2) and I needed to upgrade it to 3 so I installed firefox3 but forgot to get rid of 2 first. After doing this I removed 2 and tried running 'firefox' and just like I thought, it didn't work. So using pkg_delete I removed firefox3 and now cding to the firefox3 port and doing a make install just makes the command line hang for a sec and then brings up another prompt without any output. As far as I can tell by doing 'whereis firefox3' nothing has been changed. Any suggestions on where I should go from here? I really don't want to start messing with it on my own because I don't want to screw up the port anymore than it is. And also, how should I go about getting firefox3 on here afterwards, should i just remove firefox2 and then install firefox3 or is there some intermediate housecleaning that needs to be done. Thanks for reading all of that.


----------



## MG (Sep 12, 2009)

make reinstall

or

make reinstall FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes


----------



## ale (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know what is the situation about packages because I only use ports.
Anyway firefox2 could be a needed dependency for other ports, mostly related to gnome.
You can check with `$ pkg_info -Rx firefox-2`.
On ports, www/libxul could be used as dependency instead of firefox-2, but for example I can't build www/mplayer-plugin with libxul so I have to keep ff2 for the moment.
Anyway you can keep more version of firefox on your system.
The last version on ports is www/firefox35 (firefox-3.5.3,1).

So


			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> I needed to upgrade it to 3 so I installed firefox3 but forgot to get rid of 2 first


You don't need to upgrade, just install the new version and do not touch ff2 unless the command I've posted before returns no packages.

After installing the package, what is the output of `$ pkg_info -Ix firefox`?



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> After doing this I removed 2 and tried running 'firefox' and just like I thought, it didn't work


Firefox3 and above are started using firefox3 (/usr/local/bin/firefox3) and not firefox.
What did you get?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2009)

I did 'make reinstall' and it's working now.


----------

